# Wow



## ALS9386 (Sep 30, 2013)

I really love the reaction guys gave me. That was awesome. See the kind of people you are. You guys bring out the worst in people. Thank you for the help!


----------



## GTX63 (Apr 12, 2012)

If this is the hardest forum you participated in, then you haven't visited many.
Preservation work isn't for the thin skinned, so if you have issues with snarky remarks and negativity, then it won't be for you either, and right now I'm referring to nationals. You asked for some clients who handle inspections, and you were told the truth. Nationals pay bottom dollar prices and you would do better to connect with local lenders. What you do works for you and your the exception to the rule.
Preservationtalk is just that. It isn't a referral agency or the road to overnight success. The most common question asked here is 
"Who are the best companies to work for?" There is no answer for that.
Disagreements here are fine; so is sarcasm and bluntness. Making personal comments of the nature you did earlier is not. If you can't abide by that, then you'll have to hit the bricks.


----------



## GTX63 (Apr 12, 2012)

ALS9386 said:


> See the kind of people you are. You guys bring out the worst in people. Thank you for the help!


Blaming others for your actions reveals quite a bit.


----------



## HollandPPC (Sep 22, 2012)

All I stated was SG is a wonderful company. I even went as far as offering a little sub work for some extra cash. I guess I can't help people who can help thenselves.


----------



## GTX63 (Apr 12, 2012)

There's turmoil in you son. I can see it.


----------



## Craigslist Hack (Jun 14, 2012)

GTX63 said:


> There's turmoil in you son. I can see it.


HA Boyd Crowder!!! That's good stuff!


----------



## Craigslist Hack (Jun 14, 2012)

If you spin the blade on your push mower fast enough by hand you can start it. Pulling the start cord is much easier and safer. :whistling2:


----------



## K&L preservation (Oct 28, 2013)

I think what the vets are trying to say are the $4-8 inspections and other slave wages are screwing up this industry, would you rather make 10 percent of a million or 20percent of half a million? Same amount different work loads. Now excepting those prices are not fixing anything.. they know because they have been there and prob have been screwed themselves.. I have been reading this forum or 3 yrs or so know and have listened to the advice given and have went to local lenders.. if you can't get laughed at for not listening to the wise or atleast let it sit in the back of Your mind then you won't last long doing inspections or pp work. Safeguard is known for screwing people what makes you think they won't you? All in good time. Heed to what is said on here by the vets


----------



## GTX63 (Apr 12, 2012)

In a best case scenario, with the rates most regionals pay for occupancy checks, interior walk thrus, insurance loss, etc, you need to have metro areas with a whole lot of addresses on your sheet.

But what if, for example, you agree to cover the KY counties of Hart, Butler, Grayson, Ohio and Hardin? Each county may be only 35-45 miles wide, but the counties average around 20,000 people or less. Doing inspections in Lexington, you may have 4 on maple, 13 on oak, 11 on lincoln st, etc.
Try looking for R1 Parson's Hollow, 51CC Spring Lick Fork. 2 hours go by and you've knocked 4 units off your list. Yes, that is an extreme example, but these companies are not basing prices off of what they believe they have to pay for someone to be profitable, they are paying based on a formula of "Drop the price until no one will take the work, then raise it up to the bare minimum."
That my friends is what is called the "Industry Standard."

I'm not knocking anyone who will do whatever it takes to feed their family; just understand that while you may be satisfied with sub standard wages, you shouldn't be surprised when others aren't, and they aren't afraid to say so.


----------



## GTX63 (Apr 12, 2012)

I remember sitting in on a Safeguard conference call years ago, listening to contractors yelping about the latest price cuts. The educated suit on the other end continued to cut folks off in mid sentence repeating the same line- "If you cannot make a profit doing this work, then this business is not for you." 

I suppose that was intended to cause us to reflect and in turn, morph our companies into lean and efficient machines. The thing was, they weren't passing price cuts down to us that HUD gave to them; they were creating the cuts and telling us to eat it. As a business owner, you should never have to endure someone telling you what your value is. 

And by the way, I tend to believe the guy from SG was probably chuckling inside and thinking to himself "If *we* (SG) can't make money doing this, *we *shouldn't be in business."


----------



## honyocktrapper (Feb 9, 2014)

We were at an LPS conference several years ago. I asked the question "if HUD is 120 for a winterization why are we paid 75 - 25%. They did not answer my question and looked dumbfounded. Remember guys "THIS IS ABOUT QUANITY AND QUALITY - FOR THE BARE MINIMUM $ - DON'T YOU KNOW YOU CAN MAKE THIS UP IN BULK"


----------



## foothillsco (Nov 8, 2012)

Craigslist Hack said:


> If you spin the blade on your push mower fast enough by hand you can start it. Pulling the start cord is much easier and safer. :whistling2:


Don't mean to be the absolute dumbest person here, but is this really possible, spinning the blade and it starts?


----------



## PropPresPro (Apr 12, 2012)

foothillsco said:


> Don't mean to be the absolute dumbest person here, but is this really possible, spinning the blade and it starts?


If it is a direct drive mower (no gearboxes, etc), and all safety mechanisms are defeated, yes it will start.

Spinning the motor by the blade is no different than spinning the motor by the starting rope or starter.


----------



## Craigslist Hack (Jun 14, 2012)

foothillsco said:


> Don't mean to be the absolute dumbest person here, but is this really possible, spinning the blade and it starts?



Yep no different than a bump start in a car or on a motorcycle.


----------



## Gypsos (Apr 30, 2012)

Craigslist Hack said:


> Yep no different than a bump start in a car or on a motorcycle.


Only a lot more likely to force you to have to learn to wipe with your off hand.


----------



## Craigslist Hack (Jun 14, 2012)

Gypsos said:


> Only a lot more likely to force you to have to learn to wipe with your off hand.


My point of making that comment was you CAN start a mower by spinning the blade but it's much safer and easier to pull the cord.

You CAN be a slave to Safeguard at $3.00 an inspection or whatever or you can get yourself some good work.


----------

